# Newbie form La.



## bass11.11 (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi Guys, Just joined the forum, I'm from Shreveport, La. and just purchased a Mathews Outback. I am a big Bowfisherman but just starting back into archery deer hunting. Cant wait to get this thing tuned and start practicing.


----------



## sgtdww504 (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to AT if your ever in the Nola area pm me got a nice 3d course here


----------



## bass11.11 (Jun 4, 2012)

will do, Thanks


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

bass11.11.


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

:welcomesign:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Howdy! :welcome:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Jenniffer (Mar 14, 2010)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Ghost23 (Jul 15, 2011)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## bass11.11 (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks guys! Very kool site I must say...


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## 06Bruce (Oct 4, 2010)

Welcome from fouke arkansas!


----------



## PSE/BRET (Jun 14, 2012)

bass11.11 said:


> Hi Guys, Just joined the forum, I'm from Shreveport, La. and just purchased a Mathews Outback. I am a big Bowfisherman but just starting back into archery deer hunting. Cant wait to get this thing tuned and start practicing.


whats up,i use to live in laffayette,i now live back in illinois.i miss louisiana but when hunting season comes im sure glad i live in illinois.hows the weather?hot as hell id imagine this time of year


----------



## PSE/BRET (Jun 14, 2012)

Jenniffer said:


> Welcome to AT!!


whats up, jenn,nice to see female hunters.


----------



## Juanmaria (Oct 28, 2010)

Welcome, happy hunting.


----------

